# 2015 Outback Terrain 230trs



## Robert Hardstaff (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi, We own an Outback Terrain 230trs. We find this trailer amazing for our family of four with a dog and mountain bike trips.

My issue is, it is getting on 6-7 years old and I am now thinking about having at least a full set of wheel bearing seals and bearings, either just replace them or have them ready. There are some serious confusion at our dealer on finding the wheel bearings and seals for these axles. The dealer says they are 4400# axles, and they can't find bearings or seals for them. I would be mighty disappointed to find out I have to replace the whole drum to buy new bearings.

I am in need of part numbers for the seals and bearings (number on bearings and seal) if anybody knows them I can correlate what I have found myself online. They have to be available, I can't see them be obsolete in 6 years?

I have added a few pumps of fresh grease to them every so often, but i am still worried about frying a spindle on trips. we are pretty hardcore weekend warriors so this trailer gets towed a lot. It seems like I have to remove seal to repack bearing, so I need that part at least.

Any help would be muchly appreciated. I have sent an email directly to keystone as well for any help. Apart from that I will take one apart and see if i can get a number off the parts in the fall.

Cheers everyone

Also maybe there is a thread started for these issues, New to group.


----------

